# Proof Nasolabial Folds are caused by Deep Canine Fossa and Recessed Cheekbone



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

Hey guys. I was wondering why I had a deeper nasolabial fold on one side, and thought perhaps it was just due to my cheekbone being recessed on one side.

A smaller zygo on one side looks to be part of it.

However, it is also caused by a deep canine fossa on one side.

This is the canine fossa:







Here are a range of canine fossa, from shallow (left) to deep (right):






To see if one of my canine fossa were deeper, I took side screenshots of my cone beam CT and overlay them.

Flicking between them I could see* the cheekbone was recessed and the canine fossa was deeper on the side with the more visible nasolabial fold:*






Obviously for many people nasolabial folds are also caused by recessed maxilla. However, many people also have a recessed midface and relatively 'normal' lower maxillas.

This means the "solution" would be to augment the midface. You'd need custom implant/s that fill in the canine fossa, and small custom ones to augment cheekbones in a masculine/conservative way. Depending on the size of the implant, you may be able to do custom infraorbitals which extend down into the midface to fill the canine fossa. However, I know Eppley usually splits the lower midface and the eye area into two different regions and will put the lower implants in through orally, while the infraorbital goes in through the eye.

Some people also claim that shallow canine fossa correspond with cheek hollowing like this:






While deep fossa correspond with hollowing like this, however in many people they will just create nasolabial folds:






These two types of hollowing can also just be the result of lighting, because you see the two types of hollowing on the same model in different photos.

Several factors including cheekbones, canine fossa, and maxilla recession or recessed upper maxilla can cause nasolabial folds.

It seems depth of the canine fossa is a key part of this for many people, particularly those with relatively good lower maxilla but who have nasolabial folds.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:

- Recessed lower maxilla
- High mass low set zygos
- Soft tissue sagging due to age
- Recessed nasal base ie. Asians and rhinoplasty alar setback (to raise a droopy tip) patients

Not muh deep canine fossa brah. Usually that would just accentuate your ogee curve even more from what I've seen.


----------



## KAMII (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


SO? deep canine fossa or SHALLOW canine fossa which is better ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


You didn’t even read my post lol, this is about nasolabial folds in people with recessed midface, but acceptable lower maxilla. I already listed those reasons in the original post.

A surgeon has also confirmed to me that this is a cause of nasolabial folds. Folds form right above the canine fossa. My scan shows the side with deep fold is the side with deep fossa.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

KAMII said:


> SO? deep canine fossa or SHALLOW canine fossa which is better ????????????????????????????????????


It doesn't matter much. It's like a 1-2 mm difference at most. It's barely even noticeable. With the right lighting the guy with shallow canine fossa can look like he had deep canine fossa and vice versa.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> It doesn't matter much. It's like a 1-2 mm difference at most


that’s not even true. It’s a major cause of nasolabial folds and many users here have established it including @RealSurgerymax.

Many midface implant results show reduction in nasolabial folds. They’re especially useful for those with normal occlusion but weaker midface. You should actually read before coming in and embarrassing yourself.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

valhalar said:


> that’s not even true. It’s a major cause of nasolabial folds and many users here have established it including @RealSurgerymax.
> 
> Many midface implant results show reduction in nasolabial folds. They’re especially useful for those with normal occlusion but weaker midface. You should actually read before coming in and embarrassing yourself.


Ok? Recessed cheeks can cause nasolabial folds as you age. What does a deep canine fossa have anything to do with it? The only thing canine fossa does is accentuate the lower part of your zygos. If your zygos are hypoplastic then it's not the reason you have nls.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ok? Recessed cheeks can cause nasolabial folds as you age. What does a deep canine fossa have anything to do with it? The only thing canine fossa does is accentuate the lower part of your zygos. If your zygos are hypoplastic then it's not the reason you have nls.


The nasolabial fold sits atop the canine fossa, resulting in the tissue sinking into it deepening the fold. 

“wHat COuLd iT hAvE tO dO wiTh iT eVeN tHouGh tHe FoLd SitS oN tHe cAninE fOssA”

Lmfao


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

valhalar said:


> The nasolabial fold sits atop the canine fossa, resulting in the tissue sinking into it deepening the fold.
> 
> “wHat COuLd iT hAvE tO dO wiTh iT eVeN tHouGh tHe FoLd SitS oN tHe cAninE fOssA”
> 
> Lmfao


The fold sits in the canine fossa? So how come the guy in that picture along with other Chads with deep canine fossa don't have folds? Meanwhile almost everyone with one of those set of conditions I stated above has nasolabial folds. You just want to blame something aside from your shit collagen or hypoplastic maxilla for your folds.

Moving the cheekbones forward would only deepen the gap. JFL at your foid-level 3D spatial awareness.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> The fold sits in the canine fossa? So how come the guy in that picture along with other Chads with deep canine fossa don't have folds? Meanwhile almost everyone with one of those set of conditions I stated above has nasolabial folds. You just want to blame something aside from your shit collagen or hypoplastic maxilla for your folds.
> 
> Moving the cheekbones forward would only deepen the gap. JFL at your foid-level 3D spatial awareness.


Because there is varying degrees of fossa depth you clown. 

One side of my face has a deep fossa compared to most, but it is still shallower than the other, and *there is hardly any fold there*. Varying degrees of canine fossa depth can cause nasolabial folds.

You can try and blame my collagen, but that doesn’t really work because I have practically no fold in the other side, and I’ve had the fold on the other since I was a teen. 

If anyone has ‘foid’ spatial awareness it is you, because I actually said you’d augment both fossa and cheekbone (largely sideways) which pulls the tissue up further. Again, you’re embarrassing yourself. Autistics like to argue, but at least be correct about it. You’re consistently one of the dumbest posters on here.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

Further evidence comes from a paper here: https://journals.viamedica.pl/folia_morphologica/article/view/FM.a2017.0027/37811

They found that as people age the fossa deepens and is a large contributing factor to nasolabial folds:


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Because there is varying degrees of fossa depth you clown.
> 
> One side of my face has a deep fossa compared to most, but it is still shallower than the other, and *there is hardly any fold there*. Varying degrees of canine fossa depth can cause nasolabial folds.
> 
> ...


Or maybe it's because your entire cheekbone and infraorbital rim is collapsed into your face.

But no, it must be your 1mm further back canine fossa . 

This is so ironic coming from you. I've seen tons of your posts and it's all your advice is shit and you constantly argue with people when you're clearly wrong.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

Cope and seethe @LooksOverAll. Actual papers support my argument.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Cope and seethe @LooksOverAll. Actual papers support my argument.


Yeah dude, the canine fossa deepens along with every other bone in the face slowly retruding. Not to mention the soft tissue ptosis and collagen loss. But nah, it's definitely the canine fossa brah!

Also that's a massive difference in that pic. Yours is like 1mm deeper than the other. Send a pic. I guarantee it's just overall recession and/or shit collagen/aging and not some autistic landmark causing your fold.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yours is like 1mm deeper than the other


It isn't. I measured it on my CBCT and one of my fossa is 2.5mm deeper when measured from the nasal spine. That's a very significant distance on the face. And as for you responding to that paper by referring to ageing, the fucking point is that fossa can make nasolabial folds. One of mine is deeper than the other, thus it is reasonable to conclude it is a cause of the fold on one side. Adding to Ignore list.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 16, 2022)

valhalar said:


> It isn't. I measured it on my CBCT and one of my fossa is 2.5mm deeper when measured from the nasal spine. That's a very significant distance on the face. And as for you responding to that paper by referring to ageing, the fucking point is that fossa can make nasolabial folds. One of mine is deeper than the other, thus it is reasonable to conclude it is a cause of the fold on one side. You are fucking dense. Ignored.


Why are you autistically zero-ing in on your canine fossa and completely ignoring the fact that your entire upper midface is more recessed on that side? There's no way the lower part of it is 2.5 mm deeper at the paranasal area. You are measuring wrong for sure.

Also your canine fossa is exactly the same depth on both sides in the paranasal area if you take your zygo projection differences into account. Again, you're hyperfocusing on 1 landmark for some reason acting as if you found some secret.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Why are you autistically zero-ing in on your canine fossa and completely ignoring the fact that your entire upper midface is more recessed on that side? There's no way the lower part of it is 2.5 mm deeper at the paranasal area. You are measuring wrong for sure.
> 
> Also your canine fossa is exactly the same depth on both sides in the paranasal area if you take your zygo projection differences into account. Again, you're hyperfocusing on 1 landmark for some reason acting as if you found some secret.


If you cannot tell from the _title_ and the _original post_, I implicated _both_ canine fossa and the cheekbone and midface recession. Instead you jumped in without reading and went UM ACKSHUALLY it's collagen. Either you're stupid as hell or just a troll. Fin.


----------



## valhalar (May 16, 2022)

I did not say "just get implants in fossa" I said to do full midface implants in fossa, cheekbone and infra area.


----------



## Oberyn (May 16, 2022)

It makes sense I have slight nasal folds I always thought something was wrong with that area because it gives me this look when I am lean which looks like shit because I'm not gl like this.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> If you cannot tell from the _title_ and the _original post_, I implicated _both_ canine fossa and the cheekbone and midface recession. Instead you jumped in without reading and went UM ACKSHUALLY it's collagen. Either you're stupid as hell or just a troll. Fin.


But why even implicate canine fossa at all? Having a recessed cheekbone in combination with a deep canine fossa just means that your entire upper maxilla is recessed. When people refer to canine fossa causing nasolabial folds, they are referring to people with normal (usually high mass) cheekbones and genetically deep canine fossa causing a deep valley in between, which you don't have. You are just straight up recessed and blaming an irrelevant landmark for your issues.

I'm asking for a pic because most people who think their nasolabial folds are caused by some autistic landmark are older guys with dogshit aged collagen who don't want to admit it.

And no, I didn't say "actually it's collagen". I listed a few other reasons as well. Post your pic and I guarantee you fit into one of if not all of those criteria.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Having a recessed cheekbone in combination with a deep canine fossa just means that your entire maxilla is recessed


With respect, in this case it means the upper maxilla is recessed. Your lower maxilla can be acceptable/normal. The best way to augment this is through implants according to Ramieri.



LooksOverAll said:


> You are just straight up recessed and blaming an irrelevant landmark for your issues


I never blamed an irrelevant landmark. As I already pointed out, this post implicates the cheekbone, the infra and the canine fossa together.



LooksOverAll said:


> You are just straight up recessed


Do you know what advancing my maxilla would do with a LeFort 1 cut? It would fucking chimp-max me. You don't understand much about jaw surgery at all.

"Straight up recessed"?  This is what I look like. My airway size is above average. Please learn the meaning of recessed.

Edit: *Pic redacted*

So recessed bruh. My recession is largely confined to my midface, and it's not even that big of a falio. I just wanted to help people understand where their folds may come from if their lower maxilla is good.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


WOuld advancing the maxila logically advance the nasal base and ANS?


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> WOuld advancing the maxila logically advance the nasal base and ANS?


Yes, depends on the LeFort cut:


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Yes, depends on the LeFort cut:
> 
> View attachment 1683788


So which Lefort this?


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> So which Lefort this?


LeFort 1, but they are just variations of it. Types B through E would advance the paranasal area. Type A advances the nasal base but not paranasal.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> LeFort 1, but they are just variations of it. Types B through E would advance the paranasal area.


Why is it that people who have recessed maxilas have forward projecting noses?

what causes nasal bridge growth btw?


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Why is it that people who have recessed maxilas have forward projecting noses?
> 
> what causes nasal bridge growth btw?


The nose often looks big because the paranasal area is further back. Advancing the paranasal area makes the nose look smaller from the side profile. 

As I morphed here, his paranasal area is advanced with a LeFort making his nose look smaller on the face. This even though it actually moved forward/more upturned because the nasal base was also advanced:


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> The nose often looks big because the paranasal area is further back. Advancing the paranasal area makes the nose look smaller from the side profile.
> 
> As I morphed here, his paranasal area is advanced with a LeFort making his nose look smaller on the face. This even though it actually moved forward/more upturned because the nasal base was also advanced:
> 
> View attachment 1683793


What about if the nose looks like this+prognathic jaws








How would you go from this to this?



* --------------------->*





@valhalar


----------



## Gandy (May 17, 2022)

My NF was raised cheek fat that only went away below 12% body fat.
For a long time I thought it's something only fillers could fix.

Food for thought

Even when I was very lean at ~15% they were there, especially on the left side.

99% disappeared at under 12%

If I want to look human, I'll need to stay low body fat for the rest of my life. No slipups


----------



## AscendingHero (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What about if the nose looks like this+prognathic jaws
> View attachment 1683802
> View attachment 1683803
> 
> ...


@valhalar


----------



## thereallegend (May 17, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @valhalar


You should sticky this thread


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> With respect, in this case it means the upper maxilla is recessed. Your lower maxilla can be acceptable/normal. The best way to augment this is through implants according to Ramieri.
> 
> 
> I never blamed an irrelevant landmark. As I already pointed out, this post implicates the cheekbone, the infra and the canine fossa together.


Why even implicate the canine fossa at all? It's not relevant.


valhalar said:


> Do you know what advancing my maxilla would do with a LeFort 1 cut? It would fucking chimp-max me. You don't understand much about jaw surgery at all.
> 
> "Straight up recessed"?  This is what I look like. My airway size is above average. Please learn the meaning of recessed.


Ok? Your upper maxilla can still be recessed to shit.


valhalar said:


> Edit: *Pic redacted*
> 
> So recessed bruh. My recession is largely confined to my midface, and it's not even that big of a falio. I just wanted to help people understand where their folds may come from if their lower maxilla is good.


Post your pic. muh canine fossa when I guarantee it's because you have the collagen of a 50 year old and a hypoplastic midface.


----------



## heightface (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Why even implicate the canine fossa at all? It's not relevant.
> 
> Ok? Your upper maxilla can still be recessed to shit.
> 
> Post your pic. muh canine fossa when I guarantee it's because you have the collagen of a 50 year old.


His cheekbones are recessed only reason for folds


----------



## CursedOne (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


When my masseter is stronger, my nasolabial folds increase, I noticed this recently


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

CursedOne said:


> When my masseter is stronger, my nasolabial folds increase, I noticed this recently


I've seen your pics. You're a bloated boomer with dogshit collagen. It's not your masseters brah


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Post your pic. muh canine fossa when I guarantee it's because you have the collagen of a 50 year old and a hypoplastic midface.





LooksOverAll said:


> some autistic landmark are older guys with dogshit aged collagen who don't want to admit it.





LooksOverAll said:


> You are just straight up recessed



“you’re recessed”
“you’ve got dog shit collagen”
“your maxilla is straight up recesssed”

My maxilla and jaw positioning is fine, it’s just my upper maxilla, canine fossa and cheekbone which are weaker.

The fact clowns like you scream “YOURE COMPLETELY RECESSED” when I look like this. Nah… I mog you.



Yeah muh Collagen even though I’m in my 20’s and it’s perfectly fine. 🤡


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> “you’re recessed”
> “you’ve got dog shit collagen”
> “your maxilla is straight up recesssed”
> 
> ...



JFL I knew it. You have nasolabial folds because you have feminine low set cheekbones.

muh canine fossa brah!


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL I knew it. You have nasolabial folds because you have feminine low set cheekbones.
> 
> muh canine fossa brah!


That’s really not an argument given I wrote that in my original post, combo of fossa and cheekbone.

You also edited your post to remove your comment about collagen.

And lol you also never implicated ‘low set cheekbones’ you tried to say my maxilla was completely recessed.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

Ok this makes sense now, not gonna engage









So happy @looksoverall got exposed as the biggest LARP


Something about @LooksOverAll and his god awful opinions made me genuinely angry. Glad he got exposed and I won’t be intrigued to read his threads again. Hes just another mentally insane person that found this site




looksmax.org


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> That’s really not an argument given I wrote that in my original post, combo of fossa and cheekbone.
> 
> You also edited your post to remove your comment about collagen.
> 
> And lol you also never implicated ‘low set cheekbones’ you tried to say my maxilla was completely recessed.


It's not the fossa at all. It's your low set feminine cheekbones. Why even implicate the fossa at all? It's irrelevant in your case. Your cheeks aren't recessed. You would look like Bogdanoff with midface implants.

You're clearly aging and your collagen is getting worse, but I removed it because it wasn't related to my point.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Ok this makes sense now, not gonna engage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lol. I've consistently seen you get absolutely destroyed in arguments with your dogshit theories and disinformation while you continue to pursue it despite being wrong. I guess I win here.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> It's not the fossa at all. It's your low set feminine cheekbones. Why even implicate the fossa at all? It's irrelevant in your case. Your cheeks aren't recessed. You would look like Bogdanoff with midface implants.
> 
> You're clearly aging and your collagen is getting worse, but I removed it because it wasn't related to my point.


No, you’re a deluded troll.

Johnny Depp had cheekbones at the same height and no folds because his upper maxilla/midface where fossa and surrounding bone is not recessed. The projection of my lower maxilla against the recession of the upper maxilla causes a fold on one side.

Okay you’re actually going on the ignore list cause you’re just dumb.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> No, you’re a deluded troll.
> 
> Johnny Depp had cheekbones at the same height and no folds because his upper maxilla/midface where fossa and surrounding bone is wasn’t recessed. The projection of my lower maxilla against the recession of the upper maxilla causes a fold.
> 
> Okay you’re actually going on the ignore list cause you’re just dumb.


Johnny Depp does have folds that are way deeper than they should be given how forward grown he is:






You are nowhere near as forward grown as him. You have the same cheekbones as the average female aka low set high mass causing your deep folds as you started to age:







Good luck looking like the long lost bodanoff triplet after you get implants for a problem you were shilled into thinking you have.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Good luck looking like the long lost bodanoff triplet after you get implants for a problem you were shilled into thinking you have.


Getting implants on one side so it _matches the side without a fold_ is not going to make me look like bogdanoff. You’re straight retarded 😭🤣


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Getting implants on one side so it _matches the side without a fold_ is not going to make me look like bogdanoff. You’re straight retarded 😭🤣


Yeah dude, get 1mm implant for $20k bro for 0 PSL increase that isn't fixing the real issue. Imagine having a surgeon convince you to get an implant for something that clearly just needs fillers (just like every plastic surgeon does for low-cheekbone'd foids with soft tissue ptosis from aging causing folds).


----------



## Scorpioned (May 17, 2022)

I always had nasolabial folds, my maxilla is not recessed; one time I did high cheekbones filler to try and these subhuman ugly folds DISAPPEARED

So I m sure it has something to do with zygomatics (in some cases at least)


----------



## russiancel (May 17, 2022)

Scorpioned said:


> I always had nasolabial folds, my maxilla is not recessed; one time I did high cheekbones filler to try and these subhuman ugly folds DISAPPEARED
> 
> So I m sure it has something to do with zygomatics (in some cases at least)


Also, I know lots of people with noso fold and they arent recessed. Shit thread


----------



## randomvanish (May 17, 2022)

so what would be the implant design for this?


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

russiancel said:


> Also, I know lots of people with noso fold and they arent recessed. Shit thread



Most people here use the word "recessed" to refer to a recessed lower maxilla. You can have a normal lower maxilla and a recessed upper maxilla with deeper canine fossa and weaker paranasal area resulting in nasolabial folds. @LooksOverAll and @Scorpioned.

Since you cannot advance jaws when they are well projected, the solution is to augment the midface.

This is what midface/upper maxillary recession looks like on a scan:






The maxillary region above the white line is technically under projected and set back compared to the teeth/lower maxilla. This results in a low angle between upper maxilla and lower maxilla (red lines above).

Now if the upper maxilla, paranasal and canine fossa were not recessed, the angle between upper maxilla and lower maxilla is made much smaller (red lines below). Facial tissue will run harmoniously between the midface and the lips.






Folds are far less likely to occur in those with well projected mid faces. This is a big reason people who are not "recessed" can have nasolabial folds... they have some degree of recession in the paranasal and midface area compared to the lower maxilla. Dr Ramieri has also spoken about this and how bimax is not a solution for this.


----------



## russiancel (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Most people here use the word "recessed" to refer to a recessed lower maxilla. You can have a normal lower maxilla and a recessed upper maxilla with deeper canine fossa and weaker paranasal area resulting in nasolabial folds. @LooksOverAll and @Scorpioned.
> 
> Since you cannot advance jaws when they are well projected, the solution is to augment the midface.
> 
> ...


so what's a solution to fix this? Tho I see many chadlites with nosolable folds, I think what you've said is irrelevant to being gl


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Most people here use the word "recessed" to refer to a recessed lower maxilla. You can have a normal lower maxilla and a recessed upper maxilla with deeper canine fossa and weaker paranasal area resulting in nasolabial folds. @LooksOverAll and @Scorpioned.
> 
> Since you cannot advance jaws when they are well projected, the solution is to augment the midface.
> 
> ...


Your midface isn't recessed. You just have lowset cheekbones like the fags who get cheek fillers so they have a better contour when they suck my dick. Stop denying it. You need to get fillers just like every other low cheekbone'd foid past the age of 22 but instead you have a surgeon shill you into getting 1mm implants.

It's not muh canine fossa. Midface implants will make you look like a bloated bogdanoff.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Your midface isn't recessed. Stop denying it. You just have lowset cheekbones. You need to get fillers just like every other low cheekbone'd foid past the age of 22.
> 
> It's not muh canine fossa. Midface implants will make you look like a bloated bogdanoff.


Dr. Ramieri’s actual work > your opinion


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Dr. Ramieri’s actual work > your opinion


Ok dude. Go ahead and trust a money-hungry businessman to fix a problem you don't have when you can fix it with a few mm of filler. You have foid-tier lowset cheekbones but think it's some obscure landmark causing it. I love how you just turn to blind arguments from authority when you finally realize you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Ok dude. Go ahead and trust a money-hungry businessman to fix a problem you don't have when you can fix it with a few mm of filler. You have foid-tier lowset cheekbones but think it's some obscure landmark causing it. I love how you just turn to blind arguments from authority when you finally realize you don't know what you're talking about.


Imagine telling people to get filler lmao. Enjoy your pillow face.

It’s obvious you’re just mad I mogged the shit out of you. Also given my cheek hollowing I think my cheekbones are more ‘mid set’ than low set. They’re higher than Johnny Depp’s are.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 17, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Imagine telling people to get filler lmao. Enjoy your pillow face.
> 
> It’s obvious you’re just mad I mogged the shit out of you. Also given my cheek hollowing I think my cheekbones are more ‘mid set’ than low set. They’re higher than Johnny Depp’s are.


1ml of filler in your nasolabial fold isn't going to give you a pillow face. Just the fact that you still believe this filler bloating bullshit proves how uneducated you are in looksmaxxing.

Mog the shit out of me? You look look like a gay guy with those low set cheekbones who went on Grindr to to suck my 6'7" roided jock dick to show off his contours after getting fillers.

Also the fact you're on this website looking to get surgery means that you're either a twink, peanut skulled, or have severe autism so not sure why you're trying to flex on me.

They're not mid set, they are low af which is why you have nasolabial folds.


----------



## 6ft4 (May 17, 2022)

I also have more obvious naso fold on one side
I also have the type of hollowness displayed by the second model u posted


----------



## valhalar (May 17, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 1ml of filler in your nasolabial fold isn't going to give you a pillow face. Just the fact that you still believe this filler bloating bullshit proves how uneducated you are in looksmaxxing.
> 
> Mog the shit out of me? You look look like a gay guy on Grindr with those low set cheekbones who went on Grindr to to suck my 6'7" roided jock dick to show off his contours after getting fillers.
> 
> ...


Entertaining read. Edit: @LooksOverAll I can't DM can u pls dm me.


----------



## NegativeNorwood (May 26, 2022)

Amazing thread, I seem to have the same issue. My lower maxilla is very well projected, but I have quite pronounced nasolabial folds and infraorbital hollowing (despite having a PCT and no sclera show). Custom infraorbital-canina fossae (and jaw) implants should ascend me hard (MSE, MSDO and 2 tooth implants before that, because my palate is narrow and had extractions):


----------



## NegativeNorwood (May 26, 2022)

NegativeNorwood said:


> Amazing thread, I seem to have the same issue. My lower maxilla is very well projected, but I have quite pronounced nasolabial folds and infraorbital hollowing (despite having a PCT and no sclera show). Custom infraorbital-canina fossae (and jaw) implants should ascend me hard (MSE, MSDO and 2 tooth implants before that, because my palate is narrow and had extractions):
> 
> View attachment 1700224
> 
> ...


 SARPE* not MSE


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jun 5, 2022)

@valhalar good writing


----------



## Cristiano88 (Jun 6, 2022)

Gandy said:


> My NF was raised cheek fat that only went away below 12% body fat.
> For a long time I thought it's something only fillers could fix.
> 
> Food for thought
> ...


This is good news for myself.
Would you say you have good fwd growth? I imagine nl folds are more problematic for those with not so great fwd growth(such as myself)


----------



## agoostis (Jun 6, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


so if ur fold are caused by low set cheekbones the only solution is nasolabial filler ?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2022)

agoostis said:


> so if ur fold are caused by low set cheekbones the only solution is nasolabial filler ?


Yes.


----------



## Gandy (Jun 6, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> This is good news for myself.
> Would you say you have good fwd growth? I imagine nl folds are more problematic for those with not so great fwd growth(such as myself)


Yes, but I still get annoyingly visible nl folds at over 15% body fat.

I essentially have to stay about 10-12% for the rest of my life or risk looking bad.


----------



## rubybrrr (Jul 29, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. Not even close. Nasolabial folds are caused by either:
> 
> - Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> ...


the only right answer in this whole debacle is that it’s caused by a recessed nasal base. End of story. That is the defining factor.


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Jul 29, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Your midface isn't recessed. You just have lowset cheekbones like the fags who get cheek fillers so they have a better contour when they suck my dick. Stop denying it. You need to get fillers just like every other low cheekbone'd foid past the age of 22 but instead you have a surgeon shill you into getting 1mm implants.
> 
> It's not muh canine fossa. Midface implants will make you look like a bloated bogdanoff.



You can actually achieve higher set cheekboes. Properly performed cheekbone reduction rotates them inwards and upwards, making them not just narrower but also higher set:



Look at the 6th image, it's an animation of his CT scan before and after the reduction. You can cleary see that the cheekbones became higher set.
Obviously, ignore the retarded jaw shaving he did. He needed custom implants after the reduction and he would have mogger, well projected high cheekbones and as such avoid the Bogdanoff look he would have only doing implants without reduction.


----------



## Racky (Sep 24, 2022)

PapiMew said:


> I encourage you to look into getting bone grafts to that area instead of implants


Eppley on bone grafts for paranasal/midface augmentation :
_Bone grafts on the paranasal area, while in the right place, are associated with almost complete resorption due to a lack of stimulation through masticatory forces. The predictable solution would be paranasal implants which are structurally stable and can be carved or shaped into any thickness that matches the needs of the patient’s paranasal augmentation_

Thoughts?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 13, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> This is good news for myself.
> Would you say you have good fwd growth? I imagine nl folds are more problematic for those with not so great fwd growth(such as myself)


I have a very good forward growth, with SNA 88, and SNB 86, but my whole upper maxilla is non-existent. I have nasolabial folds. AND they are WORSE on the side where my upper midface is more recessed near the nose (canine fossa/paranasal region). 

@valhalar is right, canine fossa might be EXTREMELY important in the formation of NLFs.


----------



## datboijj (Oct 13, 2022)

Artemis said:


> I have a very good forward growth, with SNA 88, and SNB 86, but my whole upper maxilla is non-existent. I have nasolabial folds. AND they are WORSE on the side where my upper midface is more recessed near the nose (canine fossa/paranasal region).
> 
> @valhalar is right, canine fossa might be EXTREMELY important in the formation of NLFs.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Oct 14, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Recessed lower maxilla
> - High mass low set zygos
> - Soft tissue sagging due to age
> - Recessed nasal base ie. Asians and rhinoplasty alar setback (to raise a droopy tip) patients


I have everything including soft tissue sagging but not due to age, instead due to being recessed asf


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 23, 2022)

valhalar said:


> Most people here use the word "recessed" to refer to a recessed lower maxilla. You can have a normal lower maxilla and a recessed upper maxilla with deeper canine fossa and weaker paranasal area resulting in nasolabial folds. @LooksOverAll and @Scorpioned.
> 
> Since you cannot advance jaws when they are well projected, the solution is to augment the midface.
> 
> ...


What’s the solution for me?


----------



## Racky (Dec 11, 2022)

bump

Forensic Facial Reconstruction by Caroline Wilkinson


----------



## tyronelite (Dec 11, 2022)

@Racky whyd I get that react lol


----------



## Racky (Dec 11, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> @Racky whyd I get that react lol


Because I'm wondering as well man


----------

